# مواقع للالكترونيات والالكترونيين



## مقشش (22 فبراير 2009)

مواقع للالكترونيات والالكترونيين انشاء الله تعجبكم
http://www.tkne.net/vb/archive/index.php?f-5.html
http://www.sanabes.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-44316.html
http://russell.topcities.com/cgi-bin/home/signup/russell
http://kazus.info/schematics/diagrams/history/2008/7/6.html
http://www.rficdesign.com/links/electronics circuits.htm
http://fileshare.eshop.bg/downloadsm/13306/Toshiba_38D9UXA.html
http://www.khadori.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11822


----------



## jawadd (22 فبراير 2009)

نعم اعجبتني الله يعطيك ما يعجبك


----------



## humamemad (4 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المواقع المفيدة


----------

